# Wo0d Input



## johnnyfiive (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh boy, I'm going to try and make a case with my very limited wood working skills.

Here's the idea/plan:





















Progress will be slow, i don't have too much free time right now. I'll post updates as i get around to working on this thing.... im nervous.


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2012)

Maple or Birch will look good and match the color you illustrate in the sketchup. I like the design.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 29, 2012)

nice sketch  all the best!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice design. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 29, 2012)

Made the front panel today.

4.5" circle cuts for 120mm fans



















10 degree angle on the ends (kind of hard to see in this picture)


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 29, 2012)

Your hosted files aren't showing up, which bums me out.

Even quoting your post and copying the url only takes me to Window's Live sign in.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 29, 2012)

Dang it, I'll fix it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 5, 2012)

Small update, made the back panel.
P.S. I'm horrible with a jigsaw.






Thank goodness for sand paper and dremels.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 5, 2012)

Subing to see the finished product! good stuff so far! hope for the best.


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2012)

Gave me a woody
Sub'd


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 5, 2012)

I would use a router for the rear I/O area and DADO the ends where the case is coming together


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 5, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> I would use a router for the rear I/O area and DADO the ends where the case is coming together



This.

I used venir plywood for my doors which allowed me to have a more detailed window panel. Motherboard tray really is a must, TBH. Interested to see how you're mounting your CDROM and PSU. I had trouble with my PSU because I was stupid and put it up top (At the time, the PSU connectors were closer..). 

I'm going for round 2 of my wooden PC when I get home, though.

What wood is that? Looks kinda like pine. Pine is  Too soft IMO.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 5, 2012)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> This.
> 
> I used venir plywood for my doors which allowed me to have a more detailed window panel. Motherboard tray really is a must, TBH. Interested to see how you're mounting your CDROM and PSU. I had trouble with my PSU because I was stupid and put it up top (At the time, the PSU connectors were closer..).
> 
> ...



pine really is a terrible building material unless you dont care about structure.


----------



## MT Alex (May 5, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> I would use a router for the rear I/O area and DADO the ends where the case is coming together



Since you taking the part of Norm Abrams, that would be a rabbet corner, not a dado.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Since you taking the part of Norm Abrams, that would be a rabbet corner, not a dado.



thanks bob vila


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 5, 2012)

this'll be on hold or possibly canceled... gotta get a case for a quick fix... doh!!!


----------



## m1dg3t (May 5, 2012)

Sweet! 

In case i missed it you are using pine? I would have went with MDF, cheaper, easy to work with and can apply any veneer after


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 5, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Sweet!
> 
> In case i missed it you are using pine? I would have went with MDF, cheaper, easy to work with and can apply any veneer after



MDF wouldn't hold up, TBH (Its like pine; way too soft). First spill and the case is gonna start warping pretty bad. Also hard to do complex joints between other pieces. Scratches, dents, dinks are gonna stand out a lot, too.


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 5, 2012)

Would like to build a wood case from scratch too, but know nothing about wood working.

Thanks for the log.  Good info.


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2012)

Pine is actually good for this build, as it sounds like johnny is doing this for the first time, and learning along the way.  If he was working with something harder it would make the project more difficult.

@johnny hopefully you get your dilema figured out and can finish this.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 7, 2012)

I'm going to finish the case eventually, but i got myself a obsidian 550d coming along with some other goodies. Needed a case to put all my stuff in, and it has to be quiet. Theres nothing wrong with white wood or pine btw. I've built an entertainment center and console table and they are both holding up just fine. My older son has proven pine and white wood is perfectly durable.. haha

*Edit:* Quick cell phone pics of the pine & whitewood entertainment center and console table.
















The pics are horrible, I know.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2012)

I hope you can get back on it soon man. look like your heading in the right direction with it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 7, 2012)

Kreg jigged the motherboard portion (1/2 inch oak), cut the bottom panel as well. There will be about 3/4 inch of space between the motherboard panel and the back panel, just enough for cable management.
I plan to put a ton of cable management holes in the motherboard panel, just need to get all placement sorted out first.
I'll probably have the rest done in a few weeks. Haven't had too much time to much lately.


----------



## manofthem (May 7, 2012)

Looks pretty awesome.  I just noticed that the optical drive is on the back, keeping the front nice and clean.  Very nice!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm going to finish the case eventually, but i got myself a obsidian 550d coming along with some other goodies. Needed a case to put all my stuff in, and it has to be quiet. Theres nothing wrong with white wood or pine btw. I've built an entertainment center and console table and they are both holding up just fine. My older son has proven pine and white wood is perfectly durable.. haha
> 
> *Edit:* Quick cell phone pics of the pine & whitewood entertainment center and console table.
> 
> ...



oh i see you have baskets in your media console. this is how i know you have a wife.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 7, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh i see you have baskets in your media console. this is how i know you have a wife.



 You know it! If it were just me, I'd have cinder blocks and wooden planks as a media center.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 7, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh i see you have baskets in your media console. this is how i know you have a wife.



Is her name Stephanie?


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> You know it! If it were just me, I'd have cinder blocks and wooden planks as a media center.


----------



## Aquinus (May 7, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh i see you have baskets in your media console. this is how i know you have a wife.



You know, my wife has this thing with wicker baskets too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2012)

bwahahaha must be a wife thing!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 7, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> bwahahaha must be a wife thing!




Organization is just an extra step in grabbing the object you're looking for.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 7, 2012)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> MDF wouldn't hold up, TBH (Its like pine; way too soft). First spill and the case is gonna start warping pretty bad. Also hard to do complex joints between other pieces. Scratches, dents, dinks are gonna stand out a lot, too.



I guess you have never seen a speaker cabinet or 90% of "modern" furniture then? 

MDF/MDMF & Pine are excellent materials; relatively cheap, easy to work with and very durable! If you aint up to staining/painting and are feeling "regal" apply your favorite veneer


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 7, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> I guess you have never seen a speaker cabinet or 90% of "modern" furniture then?
> 
> MDF/MDMF & Pine are excellent materials; relatively cheap, easy to work with and very durable! If you aint up to staining/painting and are feeling "regal" apply your favorite veneer



You aren't inside, moving hardware in and out of a MDF speaker case  on a regular basis, or running active components like a water loop and fans. They aren't cycling 2-300 CFM of air on a regular basis.

Theres a HUGE difference in the ruggedization of a speaker case Vs a computer case.

My wood case would have looked a lot less "nice" not only if I would have used MDF and venir on it, but it most definitely would have not lived through the beating it held up to, being OAK. 


I do speak from experience.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 7, 2012)

Well if you want something mobile then sure go with a standard PC case otherwise i would feel comfortable using either of those product's. I have worked with wood before and made various thing's, never had any issues with Pine or MDF/MDMF  Built everything from speaker cabinets to free standing structures, my grandfather was a carpenter.

If you are swapping components so frequently you should be looking at an open style tech bench anyways. Once i assemble a PC the only time i go in there is to clean it out every 6 months or so. I have mucked about with speaker assemblies more than PC build's in the past and still never had any issues 

I don't see how a sealed WC loop or 200cfm -300cfm is going to cause any damage but whatever, to each their own. That's why there's more than 1 option at the hardware store and even more at the PC shop


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 7, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> I don't see how a sealed WC loop or 200cfm -300cfm is going to cause any damage but whatever, to each their own. That's why there's more than 1 option at the hardware store and even more at the PC shop



A lot of the cuts and structural design I used for my case wouldn't be doable with MDF, either.

Granted, my first revision wasn't how I wanted it it all, but my limitations at the time required it that way.

4 boards nailed together Vs properly routed and reinforced channels mean a world of difference in structural strength.


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2012)

BTW - the title is confusing.  I thought there was pr0n here...


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> BTW - the title is confusing.  I thought there was pr0n here...



You're a sick person.

And that's what we like about you.


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2012)

Sometimes my job just really sucks, so I come here and make smart-ass remarks for fun.  It's a hobby...


----------



## de.das.dude (May 10, 2012)

dude did u try a rasp file to fix that jig saw massacre?


----------



## techguy31 (May 10, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm going to finish the case eventually, but i got myself a obsidian 550d coming along with some other goodies. Needed a case to put all my stuff in, and it has to be quiet. Theres nothing wrong with white wood or pine btw. I've built an entertainment center and console table and they are both holding up just fine. My older son has proven pine and white wood is perfectly durable.. haha
> 
> *Edit:* Quick cell phone pics of the pine & whitewood entertainment center and console table.
> 
> ...



If I may ask, what brand of speakers are hiding behind that wall?


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 10, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Sometimes my job just really sucks, so I come here and make smart-ass remarks for fun.  It's a hobby...



Same here.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 10, 2012)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> A lot of the cuts and structural design I used for my case wouldn't be doable with MDF, either.
> 
> Granted, my first revision wasn't how I wanted it it all, but my limitations at the time required it that way.
> 
> 4 boards nailed together Vs properly routed and reinforced channels mean a world of difference in structural strength.



Why troll? One of the thing's that is so great about MDF/MDMF is it's versatility, guess you've never seen a piece run through a CNC? That being said i will not comment further as it is only detracting from the O/P.

Apologies johnnyfive for the O/T banter  Great work so far, appreciate the time/effort to build the case & to post the log. Thank you


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 10, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> dude did u try a rasp file to fix that jig saw massacre?



Nope, but good idea sir.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 10, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> If I may ask, what brand of speakers are hiding behind that wall?



You'd be surprised... Monoprice.com bud. 
Cheap, and they sound damn good.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 11, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> You'd be surprised... Monoprice.com bud.
> Cheap, and they sound damn good.



+1 Monoprice & Partsexpress are a wealth of resources and have excellent pricing


----------



## techguy31 (May 11, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> You'd be surprised... Monoprice.com bud.
> Cheap, and they sound damn good.



You installed yourself?  If so, looks clean lookin.  What sub you got?


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 11, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> You installed yourself?  If so, looks clean lookin.  What sub you got?



Yes, installed everything myself. Speakers, wall mounted the tv, did the speaker wiring, made my speaker wiring (made my own banana clip wires), built the entertainment center, everything.

Polk PSW10
Polk Audio PSW Series PSW10 Black 10-inch Powered ...

Pretty damn good sub for $110, although, I got it for $89 shipped when it was on sale. 

For my rears, I'm using these in the ceiling.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10837&cs_id=1083703&p_id=4929&seq=1&format=2


----------



## techguy31 (May 11, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> Yes, installed everything myself. Speakers, wall mounted the tv, did the speaker wiring, made my speaker wiring (made my own banana clip wires), built the entertainment center, everything.
> 
> Polk PSW10
> Polk Audio PSW Series PSW10 Black 10-inch Powered ...
> ...




Have to agree with you man, my friend has the PSW10 and it definitely gives great bass.  I have the PSW505 and might get another one when there is another discount.  Anyways, lookin forward to see that finalized w0od build of yours paired with that awesome setup!

Cheers


----------

